# Proverbs



## Mike (May 21, 2021)

Do you have proverbs or adages in all English-speaking Countries?

If you do let us hear them, please.

I will start with:

A stitch in time saves nine!

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2021)

Haste makes waste.


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2021)

Judge not, lest ye be judged.

A friend in need is a friend indeed.

Neither a lender nor a borrower be.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2021)

"_Big smoke, no fire_".

So many people I know talk a big talk but walk a small walk... _they're going to do this_, and _they're going to do that, _and the only thing I see is they're full of (you know what).


----------



## RubyK (May 21, 2021)

_Actions speak louder than words.

An empty vessel makes much noise._
​


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2021)

A clear conscience is a soft pillow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2021)

_"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."_ - Benjamin Franklin

_“Love your enemies, for they tell you your Faults.”_ - Benjamin Franklin

_“If you would know the value of money; go, and try to borrow some! For, he that goes a borrowing, goes a sorrowing! and indeed, so does he that lends to such people, when he goes to get it in again!”_ - Benjamin Franklin

_"Who is rich? He that rejoices in his portion."_ - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2021)

One I heard from my dad - A drink always precedes a good story.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> One I heard from my dad - A drink always precedes a good story.


Another story quote.

_“_*Never let the truth get in the way of a good story.” - Mark Twain*


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2021)

Hold my beer..


----------



## ohioboy (May 21, 2021)

Don't count your chickens before you cross the bridge.


----------



## timoc (May 21, 2021)

If you can't reach the itch to scratch it, take another swig of your beer.


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)

jujube said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.
> 
> A friend in need is a friend indeed.
> 
> Neither a lender nor a borrower be.


In the '60's, it was "A friend with weed is a friend indeed."


----------



## Mike (May 22, 2021)

These are very good and very similar to the ones that
I know, with the occasional word changed, thank you.

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!

There's many a slip twixt the cup and the lip!

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Actions speak louder than words.​


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

All that glitters is not gold.​


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Appearances can be deceptive.​


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Hold my beer..


Don't bogart that joint.......


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2021)

My dad use to say, don't take any wooden nickels.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My dad use to say, don't take any wooden nickels.


*My dad would say 'I'm going to go* *see a man about a dog'*.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> "_Big smoke, no fire_".
> 
> So many people I know talk a big talk but walk a small walk... _they're going to do this_, and _they're going to do that, _and the only thing I see is they're full of (you know what).


*All hat, no cattle.*


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2021)

Politicians and diapers need to be changed often.
And for the same reason.


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2021)

You made your bed, now sleep in it.


----------



## Chet (May 22, 2021)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2021)

Look before you leap!

Mike.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> "_Big smoke, no fire_".
> 
> So many people I know talk a big talk but walk a small walk... _they're going to do this_, and _they're going to do that, _and the only thing I see is they're full of (you know what).


In Oz @Aunt Marg these people are called 'gunnadoos' because they are always gunna do something


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2021)

A lie can travel halfway around the world while the truth is putting its shoes on
Mark Twain


----------



## rkunsaw (May 23, 2021)

Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2021)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 23, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> In Oz @Aunt Marg these people are called 'gunnadoos' because they are always gunna do something


ROFLMAO!

Good Sunday to you, Peram!

A lovely kick-start to my day reading your post!


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2021)

Never tie your shoe lace in a revolving door!

Mike.


----------



## RubyK (May 23, 2021)

A picture is worth a thousand words.​
Best things in life are free.​


----------



## ohioboy (May 23, 2021)

Never rake leaves in a Tornado!


----------



## Mike (May 24, 2021)

Never pee into the wind!

Mike.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 24, 2021)

Don't curse the darkness-light a candle 
Chinese Proverb


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 24, 2021)

African Proverb
No matter how much a person changes, goats will never lay eggs.


----------



## RubyK (May 24, 2021)

When the big tree falls, the *goat* eats its leaves.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2021)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2021)

Marry in haste, repent at leisure.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2021)

Don't tug on Superman's cape.

He who laughs last, laughs best.

A rolling stone gathers no moss.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 24, 2021)

Booze is like the Sun, a little occasionally is OK but too much all at once can kill you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2021)

_"Well done is better than well said."_ - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A rolling stone gathers no moss.


and pays no child support!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2021)

_"When elephants fight, it's the grass that suffers." _- Old African proverb


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2021)

"Follow Your Dreams"
_"I'm sick of following my dreams, man._
_I'm just gonna' ask where they're going_
_and hook up with them later" __~Mitch Hedberg_


----------



## ohioboy (May 25, 2021)

A stitch in time--keeps your pants from falling down.


----------



## ohioboy (May 25, 2021)

A bird in the hand means one less in the bush.


----------



## Mike (May 25, 2021)

If your dreams don't frighten you, you are not
ambitious enough!

Mike.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2021)

Keep eyes wide open before marriage; half shut after.


----------



## Mike (May 26, 2021)

A Leopard cannot change its spots!

Mike.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Don't tug on Superman's cape.
> 
> He who laughs last, laughs best.
> 
> A rolling stone gathers no moss.


As Jim Croce said, 
_You don't tug on Superman's cape.
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off the old Lone Ranger & you don't mess around with Jim."_


----------



## Warrigal (May 26, 2021)

Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## Mike (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't sweat the petty things.
Don't pet the sweaty things.

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

A lie has no legs and cannot stand, but it has wings, and can fly far and wide. - Chinese Proverb


----------



## Llynn (Jul 24, 2021)

When opportunity knocks, don't sit there complaining about the noise.


----------

